# Where can I get my hands on some Nolvadex?



## Hammer925 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm looking for some Nolvadex for my PCT. I'm going on cycle very soon and I want to make sure I have all my supplements before I start. I tried looking on CEM, but unfortunatley they're out of stock. I know there are a few other posts about this topic, but the ones I seen were outdated. So  If anyone has any trusted websites or any other pleaces that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 28, 2010)

Clomid is better for pct hands down beeotch!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 28, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> I'm looking for some Nolvadex for my PCT. I'm going on cycle very soon and I want to make sure I have all my supplements before I start. I tried looking on CEM, but unfortunatley they're out of stock. I know there are a few other posts about this topic, but the ones I seen were outdated. So If anyone has any trusted websites or any other pleaces that would be awesome, thanks.


 

Why don't you check out http://cemproducts.com ??


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 28, 2010)

What makes Clomid better than Nolva?

CEM is out of the stock of the one I want.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> What makes Clomid better than Nolva?


 
Google Beeotch! or try the SEARCH function. If youre asking that question then youre not ready for some gears yet


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

Clearly I have done research and I know that Nolva and Clomid are competetors. I was just going to see why you think Clomid is better. Or maybe you took Clomid so I wanted to hear what you had to say about it. But if you're just going to be a jagoff and try to bash me, then leave my post....beeotch.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 29, 2010)

what a helpful forum


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 29, 2010)

man, dont get that liquid research stuff. look at the other sponsors and use that


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 29, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> man, dont get that liquid research stuff. look at the other sponsors and use that


 Agree. I have tried the liquid research and it is not comparable to the stuff I use now from rbb


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Agree. I have tried the liquid research and it is not comparable to the stuff I use now from rbb


 

Pill form worked better for you guys? Of course they're out of stock of the quantity 30 that I would want.


----------



## Onetime (Dec 29, 2010)

"Google Beeotch! or try the SEARCH function. If youre asking that question then youre not ready for some gears yet"



^^^^^^^^^^
If you're making statements like that you shouldn't be giving advice


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

Naps is GTG


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

also look into HCGenerate its very nice to add to a PostPCT for extra help.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

blergs. said:


> Naps is GTG


 

Forgive me if I sound dumb, but idk what "Naps is GTG" means.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 29, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Forgive me if I sound dumb, but idk what "Naps is GTG" means.




Good To Go


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

Naps is  GTG= Good TO GO, meaning he is a good place to use.
napsgear.net is the full site.  he is a sponcer here.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

blergs. said:


> Naps is GTG= Good TO GO, meaning he is a good place to use.
> napsgear.net is the full site. he is a sponcer here.


 

Gotcha. Thanks bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

stens for me. I'm not a fan of paying a shit ton for AI's.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> stens for me. I'm not a fan of paying a shit ton for AI's.


 

Once again, I apologize if I sound dumb, but if you can clearify "stens" that'd be awesome.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Clomid is better for pct hands down beeotch!



What makes clomid *that much* better then nolvadex disregarding IGF levels which can be supplemented separately? Inform me  


Thanks

-T


----------



## acarroll7715 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nolvadex helped me retain most of my gains after a simple beginner test e cycle. Chlomid seemed to not retain as much for me after a sus250 cycle, might have been fake chlomid tho....


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 29, 2010)

TwisT said:


> What makes clomid *that much* better then nolvadex disregarding IGF levels which can be supplemented separately? Inform me
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 

I think that people hear an opinion and that's what they believe from that point on..... then they pass it along and it has a snow ball effect. I've had good results from either one.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive used both and always have a much better PCT with clomid. The majority of the vets here will agree that clomid is better. Nolva is good to keep on hand in case of gyno during. But thats just my opinion so do what you want. Ive heard other opinions that you dont even need PCT.

I was just BSing with the hands down. Outside of IGF-1 levels, Nolva is stronger and can be used at a smaller dose and is better for lipids. I personally would rather not supplement extra for the IGF-1 levels. Both are so similar as far as compounds. I personally just have much better PCt with Clomid over Nolva. There's some that even use both. To each his own.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any recommendations on where to get some good quality Clomid?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Once again, I apologize if I sound dumb, but if you can clearify "stens" that'd be awesome.


 

Use google.


----------



## MDR (Dec 30, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Ive used both and always have a much better PCT with clomid. The majority of the vets here will agree that clomid is better. Nolva is good to keep on hand in case of gyno during. But thats just my opinion so do what you want. Ive heard other opinions that you dont even need PCT.
> 
> I was just BSing with the hands down. Outside of IGF-1 levels, Nolva is stronger and can be used at a smaller dose and is better for lipids. I personally would rather not supplement extra for the IGF-1 levels. Both are so similar as far as compounds. I personally just have much better PCt with Clomid over Nolva. There's some that even use both. To each his own.



I also have much better luck with Clomid.  Nolva just does not work as well for me.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Use google.


 

Look guy, if you're going to put stupid posts like that go somewhere else. "Use google"...stfu.  This is a forum, questions are supposed to be asked. I hate when people do that shit. People ask questions to get educated. You don't think I tried google already?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2010)

Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 30, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Look guy, if you're going to put stupid posts like that go somewhere else. "Use google"...stfu. This is a forum, questions are supposed to be asked. I hate when people do that shit. People ask questions to get educated. You don't think I tried google already?


 
Holy shit!! Have you even looked around this forum? I'm not one to easily lose patience with a noob but your question has been answered already. Just look at the main forum page. See that area that says "Sponsors"? Look at that area and check out their websites. Naps is one of them and a good one. Do some research and actually read something. Out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Look guy, if you're going to put stupid posts like that go somewhere else. "Use google"...stfu. This is a forum, questions are supposed to be asked. I hate when people do that shit. People ask questions to get educated. You don't think I tried google already?


 

Newb, don't make me stomp a mudhole in your ass. 

You fucking suck at the internet if you can't google "sten nolvadex"


If you would come on here and use your brain instead of freaking out when you can't find shit this would be easier. STEN FUCKING LABS. check it out dick lick.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Newb, don't make me stomp a mudhole in your ass.
> 
> You fucking suck at the internet if you can't google "sten nolvadex"
> 
> ...


 

Easy Billy Badass behind a computer.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> Holy shit!! Have you even looked around this forum? I'm not one to easily lose patience with a noob but your question has been answered already. Just look at the main forum page. See that area that says "Sponsors"? Look at that area and check out their websites. Naps is one of them and a good one. Do some research and actually read something. Out.


 

I have done research fyi and I have looked around the forum. Like I've said everything I seen was like a year or 2 old. So how about you relax over there guy. And if it has been answered why click on it? Do you really have that much time on your hands that you have to come on here and talk shit and try to bash me? Get a fuckin life.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Newb, don't make me stomp a mudhole in your ass.
> 
> You fucking suck at the internet if you can't google "sten nolvadex"
> 
> ...


 
 

Kick his ass sea bass!!!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Newb, don't make me stomp a mudhole in your ass.
> 
> You fucking suck at the internet if you can't google "sten nolvadex"
> 
> ...


 

Hey Sloppy, I googled STEN FUCKING LABS but I can't find it. I only found Sten Labs. Please help me, I need to find Sten Fucking Labs so I can get jacked on that steroid Nolvadex. How much weight can I gain from Nolvadex? Or will clomid get me even more jacked?? Where's the search function on this forum? Is there one?? I'm confused??? I take a lot of supplements but I don't workout much...... so can I buy some goodies from Sten Fucking Labs??? Please help!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

All you dicks are cracking me up!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Hey Sloppy, I googled STEN FUCKING LABS but I can't find it. I only found Sten Labs. Please help me, I need to find Sten Fucking Labs so I can get jacked on that steroid Nolvadex. How much weight can I gain from Nolvadex? Or will clomid get me even more jacked?? Where's the search function on this forum? Is there one?? I'm confused??? I take a lot of supplements but I don't workout much...... so can I buy some goodies from Sten Fucking Labs??? Please help!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 31, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Easy Billy Badass behind a computer.


 

Why would you come on here starting shit with the people who obviously know more than you and are trying to help you?


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 31, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Why would you come on here starting shit with the people who obviously know more than you and are trying to help you?


 

Obviously they aren't helping too much, they are just being jags and trying to bash someone looking for a little help. And clearly they are the ones starting shit.


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 1, 2011)

I???d have to say Nolvadex is better hands down!! Both as an on-cycle anti-estrogen and a post-cycle therapy.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Obviously they aren't helping too much, they are just being jags and trying to bash someone looking for a little help. And clearly they are the ones starting shit.


 
AHHHH boo hoo. That brings a tear to my eye. Maybe I just need to up my adex.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 1, 2011)

Talking shit and trying to put everyone down makes some people feel about themselves I guess. Cough cough cavhomo.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Talking shit and trying to put everyone down makes some people feel about themselves I guess. Cough cough cavhomo.


 

You got me! Just dont tell my wife!


----------

